# Imagine this...in Canada....



## old fart (6 Jan 2010)

Heard this from my folks today in the UK.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/england/wiltshire/8437658.stm

Islamic group plans Wootton march

People in the town have lined the streets for the repatriation processions
An Islamic group said to have links to an extremist movement is planning to march through the Wiltshire town of Wootton Bassett.
The town has become famous for honouring British war dead returning from Afghanistan.
Islam4UK pledged the protest would be peaceful with symbolic coffins representing Muslim victims.
Wootton's former mayor Chris Wannell has called on the group's leader not to hold the march.
'Brutal crusade'
North Wiltshire MP James Gray said: "I've seen in the past assorted groups threaten to march, but they don't actually do it.
"I wouldn't think they'd get permission from the police."
Islam4UK is said to call itself a "platform" for the extremist movement al-Muhajiroun.
Leader of Islam4UK, former lawyer Anjem Choudary, said the march would not coincide with a repatriation ceremony.

 Everyone has the right to protest, but it's not a very tactful place to do it  
Councillor Jenny Stratton
On its website the group said it was "totally unacceptable" to honour servicemen who had contributed "directly or indirectly" to the deaths of "well over 100,000 Muslims in Afghanistan in the last 8 years".
"We at Islam4UK find this totally unacceptable and as a result have decided to launch the 'Wootton Bassett March' to highlight the real casualties of this brutal Crusade," the website states.
Mr Wannell said the townsfolk did not come out to honour the soldiers "for any political reason at all" but to pay their respects to "those who have given their lives for our freedom".
Wootton councillor, Jenny Stratton, said: "Everyone has the right to protest, but it's not a very tactful place to do it."
A spokeswoman for Wiltshire Police said: "Under the Public Order Act the organiser must inform the police of the date, time and route of the proposed procession, and the name and address of the organiser.
"If the march or procession is believed to be likely to result in serious disorder, disruption or damage, then the police can impose conditions upon the organiser.
"In exceptional circumstances, police may apply to the local authority for an order prohibiting such a march."
To date there had been no contact from Islam4UK or any other group wishing to arrange such a march in Wootton Bassett," the spokeswoman added.


----------



## Kat Stevens (6 Jan 2010)

I weep for the current state of the land of my birth.


----------



## Dean22 (6 Jan 2010)

Jeez, there needs to be some laws around protests near processions and funerals.

This reminds me of that family in the US of the Westboro Baptist Church that frequently do aggressive protesting at funerals of fallen soldiers with signs such as "God hates America" "US Marines = Fags".

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Most_Hated_Family_in_America

They tried to come into Canada when that poor fellow lost his head on that bus in Western Canada to do their protest at his funeral but I believe border patrol stopped their group from coming in.


----------



## GAP (6 Jan 2010)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> I weep for the current state of the land of my birth.



It sure seems that in the past decade or so, the tail is wagging the dog over there....


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Jan 2010)

Dean22 said:
			
		

> Jeez, there needs to be some laws around *protests near processions and funerals*.


Did you even read the article??


> Leader of Islam4UK, former lawyer Anjem Choudary, said *the march would not coincide with a repatriation ceremony*.


That being said, I still disagree with their protest.


----------



## Danjanou (6 Jan 2010)

Wonder if they'll be having a "symbolic march" for these recent casualties?  >

http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2010/01/06/2786306.htm?section=world


----------



## x512er (6 Jan 2010)

Imagine this in Canada?....We are not far away now.

Re: Islamic Militant slain in Michigan
« Reply #24 on: November 12, 2009, 15:37:58 »
Quote
"Police chief apologizes to Windsor's Islamic community:
Officers offended and embarrassed Muslim families during arrests":
http://www.cbc.ca/canada/windsor/story/2009/11/12/windsor-police-apology-091112.html


----------



## FDO (6 Jan 2010)

Cool thing about living in a free and democratic country is you can leave if the laws of that country offend you. My uncle was killed in Toronto during a domestic call. He and his partner arrested the husband and the wife pulled out a shotgun from behind her and shot both. His partner survived. 

If the police feel the need to search someone for their own protection then I'm for it. I'm not saying everyone is hiding something but saftey should come before being offended.


----------



## armyvern (6 Jan 2010)

FDO said:
			
		

> Cool thing about living in a free and democratic country is you can leave if the laws of that country offend you. My uncle was killed in Toronto during a domestic call. He and his partner arrested the husband and the wife pulled out a shotgun from behind her and shot both. His partner survived.
> 
> If the police feel the need to search someone for their own protection then I'm for it. I'm not saying everyone is hiding something but saftey should come before being offended.



+10 100

I was actually a little lot disgusted when I learned the Police Chief had apologized ... because his police officers did their jobs. Next, he'll be apologizing to drug traffikers too because they too "are offended" when the police search them for weapons.

What a frickin' joke.

Good, and justified, job by the Officers. BAD job by their Chief.


----------



## mariomike (6 Jan 2010)

FDO said:
			
		

> My uncle was killed in Toronto during a domestic call. He and his partner arrested the husband and the wife pulled out a shotgun from behind her and shot both. His partner survived.



I don't remember that. There is a brief report of what happened with each name on the Honour Roll:
http://www.torontopolice.on.ca/honour_roll/


----------

